# Suche Schulung zum Thema "Kurzschlussstrom" an Maschinen ( 60204-1 )



## element. (4 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
kennt jemand eine gute Schulung dazu? Berechnung / Nachweis der Kurzschlussstrom-Themen bei Maschinen.
Wir benutzen zum Teil die Siemens Simaris Software. Das geht aber nur wenn alle Komponenten von Siemens sind.
Ich würde gerne auch den "konventionellen" Weg lernen. Also ne Schulung von Eaton o.Ä. bringt mich auch nicht weiter, wenn sie nicht neutral aufgebaut ist.
Links zu Webseiten nehme ich auch gern.... oder einen Buchtipp, wenn es wirklich weiterhilft.
Das Buch vom VDE Verlag zum Kurzschlussstrom hat 330 Seiten und ich vermute starken Netze/Gebäude Fokus. Ich bin mir unsicher, ob ich da das finde, was ich für die Maschinen brauche.

danke
schöne Woche


----------



## aPlauner (5 Oktober 2021)

Glückauf,
eine Schulung zum Thema kann ich nicht präsentieren.
Das Buch vom VDE Verlag Berechnung von Kurzschlussströmen und Spannungsabfällen (Schriftenreihe 118) kann ich trotz mehr als 400 Seiten (meine Auflage stammt aus 2004) wärmstens empfehlen. U.a. mit Hilfe dessen habe ich für eine größere Druckmaschine eine komplette Berechnung durchführen können.


----------



## Josupei (5 Oktober 2021)

Moin,
Ja das VDE Band 118 kann ich auch empfehlen. Bisschen schwierig geschrieben aber alles drin. Siemens hat ein gutes Nachschlagewerk "Steuerschränke
Nach internationalen IEC Normen und Europäischen Richtlinien"
Der Elektro Praktiker hat auf gute Inhalte zur Kabelauslegung eines z.B.:
"Querschnittsbestimmung von Kabeln und Leitungen" Teil 1-4

Ansonsten halten Siemens, Rittal und andere übliche verdächtige regelmäßige Webcast zu Kurzschlussnachweisen der Schaltgerätekombination.
Bezüglich Siemens soll das mittlerweile wohl auch im Tia Portal gehen.

Ich habe mir in letzter Zeit herstellerunabhängige Lösungen wie elec calc (tracesoft) oder Caneco (Alpi) angeguckt. Schon sehr nette Helfer im vergleich zu gebastelten Excellösungen...

Gruß
Josupei


----------



## element. (28 September 2022)

Bin hier immer noch auf der Suche, falls jemand was weiß...


----------



## Josupei (5 Oktober 2022)

Moin Google mal nach "siemens steuerschränke Nach internationalen IEC-Normen und Europäischen Richtlinien" da hast du ein Werk, dass dir alle notwendigen Schritte erläutert, diese Schritte kannst du auch universell einsetzen. Das Ganze ist kostenlos und echt gut aufgezogen. Sonst mal auf hdt.de oder bfe.de gucken ob da passende Lehrgänge angeboten werden. Wahrscheinlich wirst du mehr als einen Lehrgang benötigen, Kurzschlussfestigkeit ist eher Schaltanlagenbau und Kurzschlussberechnungen Leitung- Kabelbau.


----------



## element. (5 Oktober 2022)

Danke.
Ich weiß leider nicht welchen Google Treffer du meinst, da kommen einige ähnliche Seiten aber keine die exakt so heißt.
Der erste Treffer ist diese hier: https://new.siemens.com/de/de/branchen/schaltschrankbau/steuerschrank/eu-richtlinien.html
Da gibt's einen Leitfaden mit 366 Seiten, aber nur eine einzige Seite zum Kurzschlussstrom drin.


----------



## Josupei (5 Oktober 2022)

Genau den meine ich, dort sind Erläuterungen zum Ikmax, Ikmin und Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Gesamtanlage drin. Auf mehr als einer Seite. Damit hast du einen guten Einstieg und kennst alle wichtigen Grenzwerte die es zu beachten gilt. Wenn du einen Schaltschrank für eine Maschine nach dem Leitfaden planst, hast du was du benötigst.. Willst du tiefer Einsteigen, kaufe dir VDE Band 118. Ich weiß nicht was du noch mehr erwartest, dann muss du ggf. ein wenig mehr Erläutern, was du genau suchst.


----------



## element. (5 Oktober 2022)

Primär suche ich eine Schulung die sich genau mit dem Thema Kurzschlussstrom an Maschinen, bezogen auf die Forderung aus der 60204-1, beschäftigt.
Also nicht eine Schulung für Kurzschlussstrom allgemein, in der Netztechnik, bei Trafos, Gebäudetechnik o.Ä.
Alternativ einen Leitfaden, wie ich die Kurzschlussstrombetrachtung für eine Maschine nach 60204 *konkret* durchführe, wenn ich nicht alle Komponenten von Siemens habe (da gibts ja Simaris), Leitfaden mit weniger als 400 aber mehr als 2 Seiten


----------



## Josupei (5 Oktober 2022)

Soweit ich weiß hat die 60204-1 dort keine sehr genauen Vorgaben, da dem Kurzschluss erstmal egal ist, ob es sich um eine Maschine handelt oder nicht. Du kannst dir ja aus dem Leitfaden die entsprechenden Kapitel heraussuchen und musst nicht alles lesen. Homepages habe ich dir auch verlinkt, da findest du auf jeden fall etwas. Aber was mundgerechteres als die paar Seiten aus dem Leitfaden wirste wohl kaum finden. 
Horido


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2022)

element. schrieb:


> Bin hier immer noch auf der Suche, falls jemand was weiß...


Eaton hat hier beispielsweise viel Material.
Edit: Siemens auch.

Handbücher.
Webinare.


----------



## silverfreaky (22 Oktober 2022)

Zusammenfassung:

Wenn der Kurzschlussstrom gewisse Werte überschreitet, müssen zertifizierte Anlagenkombinationen
verwendet werden.Siemens hat hier eine sehr übersichtliche Datei zur Verfügung gestellt.

Praxistipp für den Maschinensteuerschrank - Kurzschlussfestigkeit der einzelnen Bauteile nach Herstellerangaben ermitteln - Kleinster Wert ergibt die Kurzschlussfestigkeit des Schaltschranks.Umgekehrt kann man sagen, wenn man unter 17KA Durchlassstrom hat, muss kein Nachweis erfolgen.
Diese von Simaris ermittelten Siemens-Kombinationen sind dann sozusagen abgenommen.
Will man den Nachweis selbst machen kann man Simaris Curves verwenden und die Durchlassenergie bestimmen.
Durchlassstrom Ic ≤ 17 kA (Ipeak).

Trotzdem ist es wohl so in der Praxis.

Die Ermittlung des Bemessungskurzschlussstroms auf Basis unternehmensinterner Konstruktionsregeln festlegen.


----------



## Josupei (22 Oktober 2022)

Zur Ermittlung der peak bzw. Durchlaßstromes gibt es von Siemens für NH Sicherungen auch entsprechende Tabellen. NH Sicherungen nehme ich sehr gerne, die dämpfen sehr gut. Nennt sich dann zB Backupschutz. 

Ich habe jetzt 2 Plattformen verlinkt, die Lehrgänge anbieten. Des Weiteren wurde Informationsmaterial erwähnt. Und auch Software wie Simaris, ABB und andere bekannte haben entsprechende Angebote an Software. Herstellerunabhängig wäre z.B ELECCALC von tracesoft oder CANECO von alpi. 

Ich denke wenn man hier immer nur schreibt ich suche immer noch... Vermittelt es mir, dass man sich bisher nicht willig war, sich die Hilfen im Detail anzusehen. So kommst du nicht weiter. Hast du die Schulungsfirmen mal angefragt nach einer Lehrgangsübersicht? Das BFE bietet auch Schulungen nach Wunsch an, Andere wahrscheinlich auch gegen Einwurf entsprechender Münzen. Eine Softwarelösung setzt ja auch ein gewisses Verständnis vorraus für die Nutzung. 

Also setze dich mit den Inhalten des Betrages auseinander oder/ und stelle dann gezielte Fragen zu gewissen Sachverhalten. Aber der mehrfach geposteste Einzeiler bringt dich nicht weiter.


----------

